# Motorcycle Troxel toolbag ???



## Nick-theCut (Dec 10, 2013)

What do I have here, and how old is it?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 10, 2013)

Say what? You didn't ask the eBay seller?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 10, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Say what? You didn't ask the eBay seller?




I fell in love before research.  It's bigger than expected, and not sure if it's as old as I thought.  My mistake.  Stamp looks like the early one.
Anyone know?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of a similar tool bag. It's an early 1914 motorcycle accessory.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 10, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Here's a pic of a similar tool bag. It's an early 1914 motorcycle accessory.




Cool pic. Thanks.  My bag is 9"X3" .  Definately a similar item.  Straps look to be the same design.
Another member messaged me suggesting that is may be a repop.
Value?


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 11, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Another member messaged me suggesting that is may be a repop.




The seller had several other Troxel (NOS) for sale. I purchased his Troxel mudflap last week, and I really wanted his other toolbox and saddle. I doubt these items are repopped?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-preteen-troxel-tool-box-car-motorcycle-bicycle-harley-indian-/181264720281?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252FA9OH%252FjBQRC6HVHNGt1JF9t6HB4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-preteen-troxel-seat-cover-car-motorcycle-bicycle-harley-indian-/181273509296?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252FA9OH%252FjBQRC6HVHNGt1JF9t6HB4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2013)

They look tooooo good to be true! Very nice quality regardless of vintage! (not sayin' they're repops, but you just NEVER see stuff in this condition)


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know where these pristine items were found, in an derelict building, a garage, or grandpas closet, hidden in an old box? But trust me they're the real deal.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2013)

If it's worrying you too much, you can sell it to me....


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2013)

they all look like older hielman replicas,high quality and they were made i think since the 70s or earlier


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 11, 2013)

The seller responded. He said he got the vintage parts 20 years ago in a trade from a lifetime long collector.  That's all he knew, and that He wish he would've gotten more.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2013)

yep hielman was definately making them 20 yrs ago,motosmith bought out hielman a few yrs back,i have a race saddle thats only a few yrs old that looks pretty old too


----------

